# Canon EOS 6D?



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

[DW58] A budget full-frame EOS body has been rumoured for some time, this may well be it. This comes from a normally reliable source but is not cast in tablets of stone so don't shoot the messenger if it proves to be a non-starter.

*Canon EOS 6D*

It has been suggested that the Canon EOS 6D will be announced soon. It might be announced on a different day than the PowerShot and Pixma announcements early next week.

*Specifications*









22mp (Same sensor as 5D2)
4.5 fps
Touchscreen
Same AF system as 7D
Lower build quality than the 5D Mark III

New source, so CR1 on this.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Trust me to buy 4 weeks to early!

Stevie


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> [DW58] A budget full-frame EOS body has been rumoured for some time, this may well be it. This comes from a normally reliable source but is not cast in tablets of stone so don't shoot the messenger if it proves to be a non-starter.
> 
> *Canon EOS 6D*
> 
> ...


Sounds intresting 4.5 fps seems slow is the 7d not 8 ? By the way decided on tv pana tx p50GT50B deal up your way in Elgin in pana seems worth a haggle have you dealt with mellis?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, it's slow. The 6D doesn't interest me at all.

I bought my Panasonic TV & DVD/HDD/VHS recorder from G&M about 9 months ago, I've dealt with them for years, excellent company with good backup, good choice :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Yes, it's slow. The 6D doesn't interest me at all.
> 
> I bought my Panasonic TV & DVD/HDD/VHS recorder from G&M about 9 months ago, I've dealt with them for years, excellent company with good backup, good choice :thumb:


Thanks I next am getting cables in as shifting onto another wall but two story house with limited under floor access do should be fun, also waiting to see possible 70d and iPad mini


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You won't be disappointed with G&M - family firm with great service, are they going to install for you? 

I'll be taking my son back to Uni in Aberdeen on the 23rd/24th so I'll be visiting the Apple Store with an itchy wallet. Toying with an upgrade to an iPad 3 when down there.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> You won't be disappointed with G&M - family firm with great service, are they going to install for you?
> 
> I'll be taking my son back to Uni in Aberdeen on the 23rd/24th so I'll be visiting the Apple Store with an itchy wallet. Toying with an upgrade to an iPad 3 when down there.


No just going to go in past when we get the wiring all done see if i can haggle a deal with them not sure how far they will deliver but could get it in the hatch i think, have to cut plasterboard and lift carpet and re paint so going to take a while to get ready:thumb:

Sounds great idea but could be costly , as i could end up with my upgrade to iphone 5 and either ipad mini or ipad 3 , i will be months in heaven with all this gear , just set up my synology Disk Station with 0.5gb of ram sit on all the time backing up all our computers great bit of kit two 2T hard drives


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

GM are usually quite receptive to haggling, I've twice bought TV/video packages from them and got very competitive deals on both occasions. I've bought various TV/video/Hi-Fi gear from them over the past thirty-plus years and never had anything but top-notch service. Try and deal with either Mrs G or her son Ian.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> GM are usually quite receptive to haggling, I've twice bought TV/video packages from them and got very competitive deals on both occasions. I've bought various TV/video/Hi-Fi gear from them over the past thirty-plus years and never had anything but top-notch service. Try and deal with either Mrs G or her son Ian.


Thanks i usually always head for the person that can make the decisions and don't mind paying more than the net service costs money , so when we go up i will call first to make sure one of them is their, thanks derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a family firm dealing mainly in Panasonic - they know their stuff.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

If this is true it is lame. Why Canon would want to fragment their product line up is odd. If Nikon really is releasing a cheaper full frame (D600) then I suppose this is suppose to be Canon's answer. It's like the 550D and 600D hardly a difference apart from wireless flash control and a swivel screen.... kind of odd that the 7D will still be a better camera if you consider the new firmware update too.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AdnanKhan said:


> If this is true it is lame. Why Canon would want to fragment their product line up is odd. If Nikon really is releasing a cheaper full frame (D600) then I suppose this is suppose to be Canon's answer. It's like the 550D and 600D hardly a difference apart from wireless flash control and a swivel screen.... kind of odd that the 7D will still be a better camera if you consider the new firmware update too.


Yes seems strange if true but is it not that they are to replace the 7d & 60d with a new 70d with many of the 7d gear with some from the 5dmk11 , know that sounds fantastic


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

AdnanKhan said:


> If this is true it is lame. Why Canon would want to fragment their product line up is odd. If Nikon really is releasing a cheaper full frame (D600) then I suppose this is suppose to be Canon's answer. It's like the 550D and 600D hardly a difference apart from wireless flash control and a swivel screen.... kind of odd that the 7D will still be a better camera if you consider the new firmware update too.


If this camera body is released (yet to be confirmed), it will be because Canon users have been asking for it (Canon listen apparently).

I don't see why this would "fragment their product line up" as you rather strangely put it, it would effectively give them an entry-level full frame body which will sell. You have to bear in mind that the more up-scale cameras not only appeal to serious photographers but to the male jewellery brigade. I have a friend who has an EOD 5D Mk.III with four L-series lenses which is never used on anything but fully automatic, this is not unusual.



Derekh929 said:


> Yes seems strange if true but is it not that they are to replace the 7d & 60d with a new 70d with many of the 7d gear with some from the 5dmk11 , know that sounds fantastic


I'd say that the 70D will replace the 60D in the lineup, but not the 7D which after all has just been considerably enhanced with new firmware. My guess is the 70D will still have a polycarbonate body and will feature Digic 5 processor, ±22Mp sensor and touch screen but otherwise it'll stay in the line-up below the 7D until an "8D" is released.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

DW58 said:


> I have a friend who has an EOD 5D Mk.III with four L-series lenses which is never used on anything but fully automatic, this is not unusual.


your friend should learn how to use his expensive tools :thumb:

yes, auto does a good job most of the time but you can never rely on the camera to work out the image for you and the actual fun of these cameras is to wring every last bit of functionality out of them and you can only do that in my experience on fully manual and tailor it to your needs

drew


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

buckas said:


> your friend should learn how to use his expensive tools :thumb:
> 
> yes, auto does a good job most of the time but you can never rely on the camera to work out the image for you and the actual fun of these cameras is to wring every last bit of functionality out of them and you can only do that in my experience on fully manual and tailor it to your needs
> 
> drew


I agree, I think it's a tragic waste and I've told him so, but he's happy where he is unfortunately. He lives in Luxembourg and when I visited him in April/May we took photos side-by-side on several occasions - the difference showed because of his lack of control of settings.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

More speculative info on the Canon EOS 6D although as always this is no more than rumour until Canon actually makes an announcement.

If the 6D does become a reality, it is thought it will sit between the EOS 7D and 5D Mk.III and replace the 5D Mk.II.

Only time will tell - an announcement from Canon will of course help


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Sounds intresting 4.5 fps seems slow is the 7d not 8 ? By the way decided on tv pana tx p50GT50B deal up your way in Elgin in pana seems worth a haggle have you dealt with mellis?


This is obviously to compete with Nikons affordable Full Frame camera the D600. I just dont get everyone complaining about slow fps... full frame cameras bar the highest end (D4/1Dx etc) always have slower fps. Theyre more aimed at wedding/landscape/studio stuff so its not needed. The 7D is more geared towards sport type photography hence the faster burst rate. Buy the right camera for what you wanna shoot yeh? I recall seeing Buckas recent Red Kite shots taken on a 7D whereas he uses a 5D Mk2 for landscape/astro stuff.
The 5D Mk2 is 4fps for the record.

Just dont expect this camera to be cheap if Nikons D600 is anything to go buy. Its £1950 on release which isnt exactly affordable to most but in the grand scheme of things when it drops by £300 or so in a few months it will seem like a better bet.

Phil


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I had been counting my funds for a Nikon d7000 but since d600 is introduced I thought maybe I should wait and get a D600 instead. It is twice the amount of d7000 though and seems to be just a d7000 with bigger sensor. So, what is the consensus here? Should I get another DX (I already have a D70 and several lenses) DSLR plus a decent ultra wide and a 35mm prime or pay more for a d600 and stick with my 24-135 and 50mm prime? It bugs me paying two times for an FX but having another but faster and higher Mpixel DX doesn't give much sense either, especially after the price rate between them got lower to 2/1 than 3/1.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kokopelli said:


> I had been counting my funds for a Nikon d7000 but since d600 is introduced I thought maybe I should wait and get a D600 instead. It is twice the amount of d7000 though and seems to be just a d7000 with bigger sensor. So, what is the consensus here? Should I get another DX (I already have a D70 and several lenses) DSLR plus a decent ultra wide and a 35mm prime or pay more for a d600 and stick with my 24-135 and 50mm prime? It bugs me paying two times for an FX but having another but faster and higher Mpixel DX doesn't give much sense either, especially after the price rate between them got lower to 2/1 than 3/1.


Get yourself a Canon 6D which looks like it's going to be announced tomorrow


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Reminder: Canon Announcements on September 17th at Photokina*

[From CanonRumours.com]










*Pre Photokina*

Canon will be announcing their Photokina products on September 17, 2012. We'll be around to cover the new gear that will get announced.

*What to expect*

Canon EOS 6D
Canon PowerShot G15
Canon PowerShot S110
Canon Pixma Pro-10
Canon Pixma Pro-100
Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x (Finally Announced?)

There has been very little mention of new EOS lenses, though we do expect some before the end of 2012.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*DPReview - Canon launches EOS 6D*

*DPReview.com - Hands on EOS 6D Preview*


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

WEX Photographic has the EOS 6D up for pre-order at £1799 body-only and £2159 with 24-105 lens.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> I had been counting my funds for a Nikon d7000 but since d600 is introduced I thought maybe I should wait and get a D600 instead. It is twice the amount of d7000 though and seems to be just a d7000 with bigger sensor. So, what is the consensus here? Should I get another DX (I already have a D70 and several lenses) DSLR plus a decent ultra wide and a 35mm prime or pay more for a d600 and stick with my 24-135 and 50mm prime? It bugs me paying two times for an FX but having another but faster and higher Mpixel DX doesn't give much sense either, especially after the price rate between them got lower to 2/1 than 3/1.


Wait for the D400  Thats what ive been doing for bloody months! http://nikonrumors.com/2012/06/13/some-fresh-nikon-d400-rumors.aspx/


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I just received my new 5D Mkiii and can't wait to play with it. Wish it had wifi like the 6d oh well.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope you're going to a little more than play with it :lol:


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

DW58 said:


> I hope you're going to a little more than play with it :lol:


Oh you bet! Already got some things planned. Will post up some shots when I am done.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

